# General Topics > Fieldwork >  An American toad in Canada!

## groupie

Why do we still call them American toad's in Canada? He's sitting on the edge of a 300G I have sitting outside that I'm going to use to breed some fowlers toads next spring. They are actually an endangered species here(fowler's). Where I live they already considered gone but I saw one this summer. The Northern edge of lake erie is the northern tip of the Fowler's toad range. There are 3 small sections of beach more then 100km apart that they still use. Technically only actually two because the last census in my area claimed they were gone but I've seen them since. I understand that American toads and Fowlers toads will often hybridize. If anyone is interested in American toad's with pure genetics(from further north they the fowler range) then I would be willing to travel to trade you some american's for fowlers. They have be from the northern US though. I'm hoping the mix of genetics will give the Fowler's a better chance when I release them. Which is also why I'm keep that 300g outside.

It won't let me upload the picture. I'll try again later

----------


## Herpin Man

I sympathize with your desire to help the toad populations, but if the Fowler's toads are endangered where you live, then you shouldn't be keeping them, and probably can't do so legally anyway. And you definitely should not be polluting the local gene pool with specimens from outside your area.

----------


## Bryce

In addition to what's already been said, I might add that hybrid offspring while quite viable survival-wise are often sterile. It's an admirable notion, though.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

